# Mex. auto insurance for US-plated vehicle



## coris2002 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello there,

I drive a SD-plated Prius 2005.
Does anyone know how to insure this
auto for a year in Mexico w/o maintaining
a US-auto insurance.

Appreciate your replies.

Kind regards,
Corinna


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I went with BajaBound, but I also have US insurance. I don't remember them asking me about it, though. You can call them, or do an online quote.


----------



## coris2002 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Mex. Auto Ins. for US-plated vehicle*

Thanks! There's also "Mexico Bob" I just found out....


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

Ally offers policies through ABA Seguros. You can get a quote at allymexicotravel.com.

With ABA Seguros, a one-year policy is generally only $30 or $40 more than their 180-day policy. 

As far as not maintaining U.S. coverage, most (if not all) states require you to at least maintain basic liability coverage, or they may cancel your vehicle registration. So, you may have to keep both your Mexican policy and at least a minimum liability policy from a U.S. insurer during your time in Mexico, if you want to keep your registration valid.


----------

